
Google AMP is Winning - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/google-amp-is-winning/
======
jacquesm
Says the guy whose page needs 40 requests (or more, that's just the first
level of blocking) from I don't know how many domains in order to load a
single blog post.

~~~
akras14
Guilty as charged, kind of the point of this whole post.

~~~
detaro
You had AMP set up for your site, a really interesting article would be a
comparison between the AMP version and the "standard" one, and going through
the differences.

Where is AMP better? Where has it downsides? What's difficult about matching
the good things in the normal page?

~~~
akras14
It's a good idea. The biggest difficulty was time.

There are a lot of issues with AMP plugin for Wordpress. Those issues however
are not the fault of AMP project, and I only tried to focus on actual AMP
except for my first post where I mixed the two together.

But it did rip everything out, so it was faster for users to load it.

